# Daughter singing Giacomo Puccini and Mozart



## pasqualecic (2 mo ago)

Thank you for voting 👍


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Done, ( I do hope you keep it discrete, no spam)


----------



## pasqualecic (2 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Done, ( I do hope you keep it discrete, no spam)


Thank you for voting Rogerx


----------

